# Graber vs. Jerald Show Carts



## Becky Horat (Apr 13, 2012)

I know there are already several posts on this subject. Am thinking seriously of ordering a Graber cart. After reading many of these posts still have questions. Someone commented that the Graber was smaller and lighter, but narrower between shafts. Anyone have any issues with this? I've contacted Mr. Graber and it sounds like he can make shafts a little wider if needed. Our 3 driving horses are 33.5" to 34"....but one is pretty stout....not fat. I would really like to see photos of a Graber. Is there a difference in appearance when looking at the Jerald & Graber? Am going to an AMHA show this weekend and want to really look closely at the carts. When looking at photos of show carts, would like to be able to tell the difference...if there is any noticable. Mr. Graber said he can make a roughout leather seat instead of velvet....anyone have one of these? sounds good to me. Do most show carts have velvet? Anyone have any idea what either of these show carts weigh...roughly? Thinking of doing obstacle driving and also have a lazy Mini and would like a lighter weight cart for him. Sorry for so many questions....but figure this is the best place to ask. Have been looking for a used show cart in No. California area, with no luck.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 13, 2012)

Most show carts have velvet seats, yes. They tend to hold onto your rear well! Grabers are quite light, that's why I like them (that, and the fact I could actually AFFORD one of those! I could probably afford a used Jerald but at the time I was buying I didn't know where to find one so I bought a new Graber instead.) My Graber weighs either 74 or 76lbs, I forget which weight was the Frontier and which the Graber.

I do plan to get a different Graber cart next winter after I have a job again and it will have wider shafts, the singletree mounted below the crossbar, open wheels so I can use it with wooden wheels for ADS events, and a few other little custom features. I'm quite fond of the one I've got though, it's a nice cart!

You can see a lot of pictures of different Graber carts if you go to the website for Kateland Farm in NY. (http://www.katelandfarm.com/, then look under their Services page for carts for sale.) They sell them and I believe every cart pictured with their driving horses is from Graber although of course they come in different models and styles.

Leia


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 13, 2012)

I love rough out leather seats... No sliding!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 13, 2012)

I love my Graber, although now I use my Silver Penny Farm wooden wheeled cart for most showing, especially obstacle because of the higher ground clearance. But here are some pics of the Graber in competition (the black and white mini). I think the chestnut horse is hooked to our Jerald but would not stake my life on it. Only the Jerald has gold pinstriping. I ordered my Graber (direct from Mr. Graber) as open wheeled but got two metal pieces to attach to make it legal as a closed wheel vehicle if I ever need to. More likely I will add wooden wheels someday.


----------



## Becky Horat (Apr 13, 2012)

disneyhorse - do you have a Graber with the roughout seat?? I thought this sounded good. Was a little uncertain of the color as I was talking to Mr. Graber. I thought he said black....but mentioned something about a drk brown. I don't think I'd want a drk. brown seat on black cart. They sent some pictures, but can't tell what the seats are made out of. Thanks for the help. I think I'd want the open wheel, so can use wooden wheels if needed. And like the the fact of the wheel guard to make it legal. Thanks for the weight Leia...helps a lot.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 14, 2012)

I would personally have some concerns about rough-out leather. Dyed, as in black(though some browns are also dyed), I'd be concerned about 'rub-off' of the color onto your clothing; also, IME, rough-out can become slick-out with use. It could also be quite difficult to clean if anything spilled on it.

My Jeralds had 'cord'(as in corduroy) covered seats. I don't care for velvet, but the cord worked quite well, and has that 'grippyness' many want.Was it offered as a choice? Also, a 'wingback' seat is to me a superior choice to a flat rectangular cushion, by far!

Jerald was the 'original' and still the 'best', IMO. That said, I know people who have a Graber and they have been satisfied w/ it. I look closely at such things, thought the Graber was not 'quite' as well 'finished' as the Jerald. JMHO. Good point about the ground clearance; it is quite minimal w/ the 'boot and basket' show carts. Also agree w/ the 'open' wheel opinion; it offers more versatility.

Good luck, whatever you choose.

Margo in NM


----------



## Sandee (Apr 14, 2012)

Each one has it good and bad points as you might guess so it really comes down to personal perference. The Jerald probably wieghs around 90 lbs. but any well balanced cart should not be a problem for the minis. The weight becomes more a factor when you have to load it by yourself. I have both kinds. I prefer the Graber for the obstacle classes as it has a bit more ground clearance. You are correct, however, that the shafts seem a bit closer in the Graber. The Graber is great for my 32" (in show shape) and fits him quite well where as the shafts get "pulled" in a bit for him on the Jerald. My 34" fat gelding barely fits between the shafts on the Graber. The Jerald is more solid and less likely to have squeaks and noise.

As I said each one has it's points.


----------



## TMR (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a Graber and a Jerald. The Graber is only 16" wide at the tips, 20" wide halfway back and 24" at the singletree. My stockier built (or fat) 32.5" mare would fit in it tightly, but backing was an issue. When they back, they get wider as they compress themselves together and working off their rear end. Also, proper bending through the ribcage was an issue. The Jerald I have is substantially wider, but it does have 54" shafts instead of the 48" that the Graber has. I have had an open wheel and a closed wheel Graber with 48" shafts and they both were 16" wide at the tips.


----------

